# 2003 25RS-S good price?



## sandramast (Oct 28, 2003)

We just signed on the dotted line for an unused 2003 25RS-S in the amount of $16,908. Is that a fair price? We're in Arizona.

Sandra and Tom
(Brand New members)


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

I would say yes, We paid about $18,000 for ours last year..


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not sure how the 25rss compares in price, but we paid $17,900 for our 2004 28rss in June.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds like a decent price to me. We paid 19k for our '03 28RLS loaded with every option last month. Outbacks seem to be a Mid line unit , as they ( at least ours) stickered in the mid 20's ( 24,182) but you will enjoy every minute in it , I'm sure!! we have ours so far.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds like a decent price to me as well. Our 2002 25FB listed for 18,040.00 in Dec 2001. Got a better price than that but it took some work and a trade in.


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

vern38 said:


> Sounds like a decent price to me as well. Our 2002 25FB listed for 18,040.00 in Dec 2001. Got a better price than that but it took some work and a trade in.


We bought out 2003 25FB with most options for $14,900 in February. It was at the dealer right after an RV show and had Show Special on it.


----------



## sandramast (Oct 28, 2003)

Everyone,

Thank you for the feedback. It's always reasuring to know what others have paid for the trailer. There doesn't seem to be a truely reliable pricing guide for travel trailers.

We are itching to get out so are camping this weekend,....somewhere!









Thanks again!

Sandra and Tom
with two Boxers: Adrian and Cooper
Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's about what I paid for my 2003 Outback 25 RSS in 2002 (end of season).

I had a few extras tossed in on top of it.








You gotta love asking for stuff and getting it!

Enjoy!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We got the $14,900.00 on ours but it wasn't easy to to when they were first released for sale. Our dealer told us we had purchased the first Outback sold in Texas but a dealer will tell you anything to sell the unit. After we added the 7 year extended warranty and a couple of other options the price went up a bit. We still love







our Outback







.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Best prices I have found are at Bonners Lakeshore Rv a dealer in Muskegon Michigan. They show a 2004 25 rss for $16,400 and you can not beat them. Sorry, I don't have their website but try GOOGLe.com


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

vern38 said:


> We got the $14,900.00 on ours but it wasn't easy to to when they were first released for sale. Our dealer told us we had purchased the first Outback sold in Texas but a dealer will tell you anything to sell the unit. After we added the 7 year extended warranty and a couple of other options the price went up a bit. We still love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Vern! The wife and I love our trailer more every time we take it out. I'm heading to Florida on 11/15 for a week long star party and can't wait. The wife doesn't attend these functions - it's just the guys. Clear skies, warm temps and some rum - does it get better than that?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NGC...
You must be a Taurus! 
Won't things look a little fuzzy after the rum!!!

Here's to clear, dark skies!


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

GOOD PRICE, DOWN HERE IN SOUTH CAROLINA WE BOUGHT OURS AT SONNY'S CAMP-N-TRAVEL AT A PRICE OF 16,750 INCLUDING TOWING EQUIPMENT (weight dist., sway control, ect. ) WE HAVE BEEN CAMPING 4 TIMES AND LOVE OURS.
PS. WE LOOKED ALL OVER THE CAROLINA'S AND GEORIGA FOR 18 MONTHS BEFORE WE DECIDED ON THE OUTBACKS.


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> NGC...
> You must be a Taurus!
> Won't things look a little fuzzy after the rum!!!
> 
> Here's to clear, dark skies!


Close... I'm a Gemini. We usually save the rum for AFTER the observing. You know, a little something to settle down with after a night at the telescope. Helps ya sleep after the sun comes up.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I gave $15,600.00 for our 25RS-S 2003 unit with all options. $16,500 out the door including hitch, Tax, Title and Registration fees. This is in Virginia.


----------

